# Setting Up Dust Collection



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi

Don't know if this is the right forum but I am seeking advice from members about how to setup a dust collection system. I am starting with basically a big shop vac but am looking for something bigger. Maybe someone has had personal experience with setting up on in their shop or perhaps someone knows of a decent plan or website that has the info that I need. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Take care

Dave


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Harbor Freight Dust Collector is the best/biggest bang for buck. Look for discounts at HF online and in the mail to apply against the cost.

Also consider building a Thien Cyclone separator.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

There are several websites that can give you info on DC systems. A guy named Bill Penz has a really good one that will probably tell you more than you want to know. - lol

Spend enough time to get a good understanding of DC before you start buying things. There are a lot of variables and you don't need any false starts.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome aboard. There is a huge amount of info and opinions on dust collectors on this site. HorizontalMike has given you the most popular DC out there I think. Check out the Phil Thien forum and you'll get some great ideas there too. A good DC to some is the most important tool in the shop and should be, gotta keep those lungs clean. Good luck


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Since you haven't started, you have a golden opportunity to "do it right," if you choose.

Start with a site like this one

There's a process. If you follow that process (starts with the machines, and works backward TO the dust collector), you'll have a very effective and efficient system.

Or … just throw 10' of 4" hose and the 2HP HF DC at it, and roll the unit from machine to machine.

If you do that, though, get a Wynn 35 filter, and use IT instead of the filter bag. You'll get better suction AND much better filtration.

Good luck !


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Dave, Here is the Bill Pentz site Sawkerf mentioned. It's dry and repetitive reading but you'll find the best DC solutions that you can afford and what you can't afford not to do. -Jack


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

So far everybody mentions the HF dust collector but! No one has said that you can get a copy of WOOD magazine and in it there is a coupon for that dust collector at $139.99 good until the end of March. That price is going to be hard to beat!

Lots of info on this site search dust collection, or google the same.


----------



## CaptRandy (Feb 10, 2011)

Does anyone know the decibel level on the HF unit?


----------



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for everyone's ideas. I am at the starting point and I do agree it would be best to work off the tools and go backwards so to speak. Makes the most sense. Thanks again and I do appreciate everyone's thoughts.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I use a combination of a central dust collector, and two Ridgid shop vacs in my shop. The Jet dust collector (1hp / 650 cfm) runs the tablesaw, bandsaw, drill press, planer, oscillating spindle sander, and downdraft table. I remove dust one tool at a time with blast gates. A small shop vac at the miter saw, and a large shop vac at the router table handles the rest.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

CaptRandy, the noise, just like the rent, is too damn high.

Seriously though, I think the noise level for any dust collector with a 3450 RPM impeller is in the mid 90s range and that can't be tolerated for 8 hours. I chose to only run my DC when any major connected tool runs so it never is on for more than a minute or two at a time. The system to remove the fine dust, and not drive you crazy with noise, is the shop air filter. Those can run all the time.


----------

